# Rescued my puppy a month ago...still don't know what she is.



## kaelti12 (Oct 9, 2011)

This is my furbaby Maddie, and I'm curious as to what ya'll think she is a mix of.

The shelter had her listed as a GSD mix...but I really don't think that's right, maybe because of her color?

She weighs 22lbs, and has long legs, and super short hair and her tail stands almost straight up when she is sniffing around. She is also incredibly fast(she out runs every dog at the local park despite her small size) She makes a ah-oho-ohh sound as opposed to barking, I've heard bark twice and its short and high. Any ideas?

(the pic of her on couch is from when I first got her, she has since gained 5lbs)


----------



## kaelti12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Any ideas? 

The general concise at the dog park has been beagle mix, but I'm curious what else? She doesn't have the short legs or the coloring of a beagle...


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is one beautiful hound dog you got yourself there. Fox hound, by the size of the ears. Could be some other hounds mixed up in there or, could be 100% American Fox Hound. She's a beaut!

ETA, she's still growing, right? any idea how old?


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep hound or houndx... beautiful girl


----------



## kaelti12 (Oct 9, 2011)

The shelter said she about a year.

and fox hound huh? Never would have thought of that.


----------

